
Optically improved mitochondrial function redeems aged human visual decline - bookofjoe
https://academic.oup.com/biomedgerontology/article-abstract/doi/10.1093/gerona/glaa155/5863431?redirectedFrom=fulltext
======
bookofjoe
[https://www.cnn.com/2020/06/30/health/declining-eyesight-
red...](https://www.cnn.com/2020/06/30/health/declining-eyesight-red-light-
scn-wellness/index.html)

------
joezydeco
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23685915](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23685915)

